# Chat tonight, with real topics!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is somewhat short notice, but now that I have finally managed to get weekends off from work, I can be in the chatroom on weekend nights, starting tonight. I'll be in chat starting around 7 pm central time, and I invite all ofyou to join in the fun. 
I ALSO invite the other mods and advanced members to come and start their own discussion groups as well. With any luck, this can be a regular kind of thing; the weekend roundtable or something, with discussions being held in the various rooms on an assortment of topics. Again, this is short notice and it's hard to say what to expect, but we gotta start somewhere, so let's get to it.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

ill try to be there but for me its six and i might be eating dinner....hopefully someone can help me with my soon to buy nannacara annamola...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

im in. that's 8 eastern time right? (sorry, lol. i gotta learn my time zones. )


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

easterns one hour earlier then central i think


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Babybaby, what's the error message?

Can we meet women there?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, coolio lol.

Yeah chat ha sbeen VERY slow lately and this will definitely make things a little better.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cool, Ill try to be here..


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Fishboy93 said:


> easterns one hour earlier then central i think


no, it's an hour later. i just remembered that Texas is in central time...and they're an hour earlier than me. (used to live there)


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

ooo so yeah eight o clockish


----------

